# Mining sceen ideas?



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

I have a small O scale loop (aprox 40" x 25" inside loop) and I would like to make a mining scene. 
So far I bought a front end loading tractor and I am making a Mine entrance from Styrofoam. 
I plan to keep it simple and cheap. Any suggestions would be appreciated.
Thanks; Don


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Don

One of the most interesting sights at a mine is the Tipple...it
is the way the mine product is loaded onto cars. It's basically
an elevator or conveyor to a 'hopper' that can by gravity fall
into the open cars. 

In my home town there were shaft coal mines. They were little
more than timber elevator shafts with big cable wheels at the
top...used to lift the coal in little trams...which were tilted to
drop the coal into a hopper...there was an adjacent building that
was the power house...generated electricity and by steam power
ran the hoist.

I'm too lazy to Google around for a pic but there has to be tons
of them out there.

There's usually a lot of junk around a mine...abandoned little 4 wheel trams
misc. machine parts...ties...rails...a guard shanty...all the kinda stuff
you can scratch build.

Don


----------



## Don Trinko (Oct 23, 2012)

Thanks; I'm beginning to gather stuff. I ordered a plasticville hobo jungle to use for mine shacks. I Just painted my mine entrance today and made a platform and ramp for the front end loader to dump into the ore cars. It is not going to be anything fancy but better than plain plywood. Don


----------

